# Colin Kaepernick & Crew: Ignoring Systemic Child Abuse



## AveryJarhman (Feb 16, 2019)

#TheLargerIssue #SingleParenting #ChildNeglectMaltreatment #MentalHealth *#Solutions*


​
Hello, my friends. Regarding Colin Kaepernick and police brutality. 

Apparently Colin Kaepernick, as well as untold millions of my American and foreign born neighbors are NOT familiar with Dr. Stacey Patton, Ph.D and her extensive research into potentially life scarring, as well as deadly domestic violence committed against American children and teens, aka our Nation's most precious and cherished assets?

The following are quotes and excerpts from college professor and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Dr. Stacey Patton's book "Spare the Kids: Why Whupping Children Won't Save Black America", as well as Dr. Patton's public interviews.

How about sparing the kid and not using the rod?

"I would have never been able to do this work if I had come into this world with a mother who stayed, who nurtured me in a healthy way." ~Professor Stacey Patton, Professor, Author, Child Abuse and Violence Researcher

The Undefeated: 'Are there any concepts in your book that may be new to readers?'

Dr. Patton: "I think that some of the data. For example, in the past 10 years, if you look at the annual child maltreatment reports that are put out by the Association for Children and Families, African-Americans have killed over 3,600 children.

A lot of people will say, ‘It’s better for me to whup my child than the police,’ but when you look at the data, yes, we’ve seen instances of state violence against unarmed black children, but when you look at the data for the past 10 years, African-Americans kill an average of 360 children a year.

If you line that up against the police killings, it pales in comparison. African-American children are more at risk of being assaulted, physically injured or killed by their own parents than by the police. There’s that."

"In 2015, black kids had the highest rate of abuse and neglect, at 14.5 per 1,000 children, compared with 8.1 per 1,000 for white children, according to the Children’s Bureau, part of the Department of Health and Human Services."

"More than 3,600 black children in the United States have died as a result of maltreatment in the past decade, a rate three times higher than for all other racial groups. Suicide rates among elementary-age black children have nearly doubled since the 1990s, while the rates for white children have fallen, according to a 2015 report from the Journal of the American Medical Association.”"
____
(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)

I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

*"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* *~Tupac Shakur, American urban-TRUTH-teller, Childhood Trauma (ACEs) and Gun Violence Homicide Victim

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse *AWARENESS PREVENTION* Public Service Announcement, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims harmed by America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect, Abandonment and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling SAFE, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.

There is GOOD news available to responsible, caring citizens wishing to find and implement *SOLUTIONS *to our Nation's Child Care Public Health Crisis that is affecting the emotional well-being and development of our Nation's most precious assets, as well as the physical health for citizens of *ALL *ages:

Introducing *Child Abuse Awareness & Education Advocate,* pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, FAAP, MPH, Founder and CEO of the 'Center for Youth Wellness'.

https://www.makers.com/profiles/591f25476c3f64632d4fb85c/

*For my neighbors not convinced Child Care is a major issue:*

"Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates" By Jazelle Hunt, BlackVoiceNews. com June 10th, 2014

Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates

Jazelle Hunt, a Washington correspondent for the National Newspaper Publishers Association News Service, recently completed week-long training at the University of Southern California as one of 14 journalists awarded a 2014 National Health Fellowship.

​
Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter; *Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Rocko (Feb 16, 2019)

I’ve been saying it for years, most of the problems black people have stems from from poor parenting. Black parents need to stop beating the piss out of their kids. You can be strict without inflicting violence on your kids. They should take notes from the Asian community


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 16, 2019)

Rocko said:


> I’ve been saying it for years, most of the problems black people have stems from from poor parenting. Black parents need to stop beating the piss out of their kids. You can be strict without inflicting violence on your kids. They should take notes from the Asian community



Hello, Rocko. Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns.

Parenting is key to EVERYTHING.

I'd like to add emotional abuse and maltreatment is just as detrimental to a child's healthy development.

*"How black Women sabotage their sons" *~Law of Polaris -North Star-


*"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me"* ~Law of Polaris -North Star-


 

Peace.


----------



## beautress (Feb 17, 2019)

Understanding Child Abuse & Neglect: A Guide for Victims, Concerned Parents & Family Members 
Free Kindle Edition and a "Look Inside" at the introduction of this book: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012KJK44/?tag=ff0d01-20​


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 18, 2019)

beautress said:


> Understanding Child Abuse & Neglect: A Guide for Victims, Concerned Parents & Family Members
> Free Kindle Edition and a "Look Inside" at the introduction of this book: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012KJK44/?tag=ff0d01-20​



Hello, Ms. B. I appreciate you giving a hoot. 

Peace.


----------

